# Two of the Top Ten Surprisingly Unreliable Cars are BMWs



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

EdCT said:


> The HPFP issue is well documented by now, so much so BMW has issued a recall.
> 
> Our cars aren't perfect guys, so shoot the messenger all you want, the problem is real.
> 
> ...


They've kinda been forced to... Between all the other manufacturers selling entry level cars with 300+ HP (hell, you can get a Camaro SS w/ 425hp for $30k) and the federal mandate to raise average fuel economy, forced induction is really the only logical choice.

With that said, I think the reliability issue is more due to the direct injection than it is to using turbos. I wonder how reliable the N53 engine in Europe is (N/A direct injection 6. 272hp... not bad for a 3-liter that only spins to 7k)


----------



## sambb (Jul 25, 2006)

The HPFP issue is a big deal... the way BMW has handled it for years, from an owner's perspective, is atrocious. ABsolutely reprehensible. I was told several times that i was "driving my car wrong" and that I "ran over something". That was several fuel pump versions ago. I would NEVER recommend purchase of an N54 vehicle.


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

*The X3 has been rated as one of the most reliable.*

BMW X3: Most reliable vehicle on Germany's roads

The BMW X3 has finished first in the ADAC quality ranking for the second time in succession.

In the ADAC breakdown statistics, the BMW X3 was the model which last year made least work for the ADAC roadside assistance mechanics, known in Germany as the "Gelbe Engel".

As in the previous year, the Sports Activity Vehicle was awarded the renowned ADAC "Gelber Engel" prize in the "Quality" category.

Germany's automobile club thus once again deems the BMW X3 to be the most reliable vehicle on Germany's roads.

The "Gelber Engel" award is based on an evaluation of some 2 million cases drawn from ADAC breakdown statistics as well as a customer satisfaction study by the club magazine "ADAC motorwelt". 43,000 readers participated this time.

500,000 units of BMW X3 have been supplied as of November 2008.

http://www.autospies.com/news/BMW-X3-Most-reliable-vehicle-on-Germany-s-roads-40910/


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

TerraPhantm said:


> They've kinda been forced to... Between all the other manufacturers selling entry level cars with 300+ HP (hell, you can get a Camaro SS w/ 425hp for $30k) and the federal mandate to raise average fuel economy, forced induction is really the only logical choice.
> 
> With that said, I think the reliability issue is more due to the direct injection than it is to using turbos. I wonder how reliable the N53 engine in Europe is (N/A direct injection 6. 272hp... not bad for a 3-liter that only spins to 7k)


A 6.2L pushrod V8 putting out 425hp does nothing for me. I honestly can't believe Chevrolet is still building pushrod engines.

BMW was building *OHC* inline 6 engines in 1918.

The pics are from the Smithsonian


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

SWMc said:


> A 6.2L pushrod V8 putting out 425hp does nothing for me. I honestly can't believe Chevrolet is still building pushrod engines.


Ford gets 412 hp (approx?) out of a 5.0 liter DOHC V8 that redlines at 7,000 rpms in the '11 Mustang GT, whose base price is around $30k. Yes, the car's crude compared to a BMW but 400 plus horsepower for 30k. And more than 0.9g on the skidpad.


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

Shrike said:


> Ford gets 412 hp (approx?) out of a 5.0 liter DOHC V8 that redlines at 7,000 rpms in the '11 Mustang GT, whose base price is around $30k. Yes, the car's crude compared to a BMW but 400 plus horsepower for 30k. And more than 0.9g on the skidpad.


Ford has some very nice engines.

Of course this has a lot to do with my age but I would rather spend my money on creature comforts than power. Very high performance cars are nice, and their numbers make good magazine print, but where are you going to drive it?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2009)

FWIW, one guy in my local CCA chapter got an '11 Stang 5.0 and loves it.

http://www.bmwpugetsound.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=43628&page=5


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

Shrike said:


> FWIW, one guy in my local CCA chapter got an '11 Stang 5.0 and loves it.
> 
> http://www.bmwpugetsound.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=43628&page=5


The new Mustang engine intake.....










Resembles the old SHO engines.


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

Another nice engine.

I would be more impressed with GM if they had built on this:


----------



## wijivi9261 (May 1, 2020)

*Fact or rumour*

With these BMWs increasingly sought after for early classics, the issue of reliability becomes even more important.

Not alot of data in this article, but the original breakdown calls for BMW for these models in a 2 european countries were 2x higher than other cars in the same segment

10-surprisingly-unreliable-cars


----------

